# Storms of Change OOC Part 4



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

*Silentspace's PbP*


----------



## Sado (Sep 29, 2004)

silentspace, is there anywhere I can look for detailed background information, maps, etc, on the game world? Stuff that Goven would know (albeit thats not much-he's something a backwoods roughneck with Carodan being the closest thing to civilization he has ever seen). Do you have it posted on a webste or anything?


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm glad to see you still have this game running, silentspace. Sorry I left so suddenly ... Anyway, I wish you luck with your new players.

I think Filbert had enought emotions for a while   . He'll retired peacefully.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2004)

Sado - No, sorry

GPEKO - Good to hear from you!  Best of luck.


----------



## Sado (Sep 29, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sado - No, sorry




No problem. Goven's a bit of a country bumpkin anyway, so he probably wouldn't know much more than I already do  .


----------



## Sado (Sep 30, 2004)

I meant to ask about this before we started, but before we get underway, I'd like to try to obtain some kind of knife for Goven (something every woodsman should have, I guess he lost his last one). More as a tool than a weapon. I don't know any stats for one, but I was thinking maybe as a dagger but with slashing damage instead of piercing. Does that sound ok?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2004)

Sounds like a kukri would work (slashing damage).  A dagger (piercing or slashing) would also work.  I wonder how a machete would be statted out?


----------



## Sado (Sep 30, 2004)

Do you think a kukri would work? I'm looking for something for skinning animals, cutting rope/fishing line, etc. Light cutting tasks a woodsman might face. I thought a kukri was more like a machete. It seems like it's a little large for more precise work.  If it would work for those things I'll just stick with that.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Kukris are pretty small.  But there's nothing keeping you from having several knives, kukris and machetes!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm...  I thought Manzanita was going to say something


----------



## Sado (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, if I have a chance I'll obtain a knife before we leave Carodan. I'll keep it in my boot.

BTW, just out of curiousity, how big is Carodan? I was imagining some small frontier fort.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes, that's right.  Its a small frontier fort, built on an ancient trade road.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't suppose they have a joke shop?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry, no joke shop.  What does that require, anyway?  Craft (prank)?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2004)

Heh.  I was just thinking of Zonko's Joke Shop, you know, from Harry Potter?  I figure if I'm ever able to get some ranks in Craft (alchemy) I could make myself some Fizzing Whizzbies, Jumping Frogs, Ton-Tongue Toffee, Ice Mice, and Canary Creams.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Heh.  I was just thinking of Zonko's Joke Shop, you know, from Harry Potter?  I figure if I'm ever able to get some ranks in Craft (alchemy) I could make myself some Fizzing Whizzbies, Jumping Frogs, Ton-Tongue Toffee, Ice Mice, and Canary Creams.





I like it!


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to drop this game.  I have some increased responsibilities come up IRL and I have to cut somewhere.  Good luck with the game!


----------



## Sado (Oct 25, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to drop this game.  I have some increased responsibilities come up IRL and I have to cut somewhere.  Good luck with the game!




I was wondering where you had been. Sorry to lose you. I barely knew ye.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry to lose you Insight.

On another note, sorry for my slow posting recently.  RL has been a bit of a drag.  Please don't give up on me though, I'll post soon.


----------



## Sado (Dec 1, 2004)

So...what's up, guys?


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry for the slow posting.  I've been being crushed by real life lately.  But the good news is I'll be able to post very soob!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 14, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> 7+6 is 13, by the way...




Er, umm... it's a house rule


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Er, umm... it's a house rule



  Nice recovery.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

I was wondering if you would be interested in finding a player to take over Lucius (or whatever his name is.)  I was thinking we could ask Doghead.  You may have noticed in the Mergovia thread that he says he likes to take over PCs created by other players.  And he's one of my favorites on this board.  Might be worth a shot.  I have his email.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep, I have some funny house rules   

Manzanita, having Doghead take over Lucan would be great!


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

The game looks interesting, the company good and Lucan seems straight forward enough (appart from those funny monk weapons I've never really managed to get my head around). If you would like to have a new ghost in the shell and none of the alts are up for it, I'm interested. After Manzanita's flattery, how could I refuse.

the head of the dog


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> If you would like to have a new ghost in the shell and none of the alts are up for it, I'm interested.
> 
> the head of the dog





Yeah!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2004)

Doghead, Lucan is yours if you want him.  

Doghead, you bring up a good point about the alts.  Didn't think about that when Manzanita suggested having you take over Lucan.  

If any of the Alternates (hero4hire, Nac Mac Feegle, RillianPA) are reading this, I think there will be an opportunity to bring in new characters soon.  I'm not going to change this thread title just yet though.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2004)

OK. If everyone is happy.

A question.

Lucan has Expertise (by which I think Insight means Combat Expertise) but only Int 12. Was this sorted in the generation stage? Am I missing something? How do you want to deal with it?
A) Leave it as is, increase Int at L4.
b) Swap around stats to meet the prereq's - Dex 15 (16), Int 13 (12), Cha 9 (8) would be the lowest impact. (probably take Improved Trip or Improved Disarm at L3.)
c) Swap out of the feat (probably for TWF, followed by WF or TWD at L3).

I'm not really fussed which way you call this. Feat choices and combos give me a headache.

Another question.

Can I get a bit of background on Goruka, Lucan's homeland. Lucan's not a monk in the conventional sense, but I'd like to have some sort of explaination for some of the more extraordinary 'abilities' (like Ki Strike, and Still Mind). Was this discussed earlier?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2004)

--- ignore me doing this. back to the drawing board. ---


----------



## silentspace (Dec 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> --- ignore me doing this. back to the drawing board. ---




???

doghead, if you're still in, you can do any one of your three options.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 29, 2004)

*Goruka*

Goruka is a militaristic kingdom ruled by ruthless overlords, where warfare is a way of life. The kingdom has grown rich by conquest, and even collects tribute from their less powerful neighbors.  The kingdom constantly schemes and plots against its powerful neighbors – Shillen to the south, the ancient Jangis Empire to the west, and Pachen to the southeast.  Gorukan armies have marched on Shillen many times, and the people of Shillen feel it is only a matter of time before the next invasion.

Gorukans are descended from mountain barbarians. They probably started as a tribe of barbarians much like any other, but through martial skill have conquered the lands around them.  They are now much larger than either Shillen or Pachen, and rival the Jangis Empire in size, wealth, and military strength.  The elder races have watched the expansion of Goruka over the centuries with growing concern.

To the people of Shillen, Goruka is a kingdom of pure evil, where powerful overlords impose the cruelest of orders.  Goruka’s laws are administered through a vast bureaucracy, and the populace is filled with royal spies.

In Goruka, slaves are everywhere, acquired through conquest.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

Cool.  I hadn't realized the Jangis empire was still around...


----------



## doghead (Dec 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> --- ignore me doing this. back to the drawing board. ---




Sorry. I wasn't very clear. This related to a post about taking the TWF option. But then I posted up a thread in the rules forum and decided to hold off on a decision.

I'd like to dump Combat Expertise and go with a ranged attack/trip combination. Spiked chain or guisarme, either of which would require an WP. I've seen a few spiked chains in use, not many polearms. So if you don't mind the continuity problem of polearm suddenly appearing, we're sorted.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds good to me.  We can say he's had the spiked chain coiled up under his cloak until now for a bit of continuity. But if you want to go with the guisarme that's ok too.


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

Right, spiked chain it is. The sudden appearance of a polearm would be a bit jarring.

I will update the rg thread, then off to the ic thread!

thotd.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

You might have to remind us how HPs are handled.  I leveled up Manzanita as follows:

Level 3	Add two spells:	web, levitate	
	Add one feat	improved initiative	
	6 skill ranks	knowledge	geography
	profession, lawyer	
	alchemy	
	concentration	
	decipher script	
	spellcraft	
	incre XP	5884


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

hp is 75% hd.
d4 = 3 hp
d6 = 4.5 hp
d8 = 6 hp
d10 = 7.5 hp
d12 = 9 hp.

Hp is rounded down, but fractions aren't lost.

Example:
1st lvl rogue: 6 hp
2nd lvl rogue: 6 + 4.5 = 10 hp
3rd lvl rogue: 6 + 4.5 + 4.5 = 15 hp


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2005)

Lucan updated to Monk 3.

Added one rank to everything but Prof (pit fighter), took Improved Grapple, increased BAB to +2, added Still mind and Fast move (base spd = 40'), added 6 hp.

I think thats everything.

thotd.


----------



## Someone (Feb 17, 2005)

Dunathar updated to level 3. Added a level of rogue; new total of hit points is 21; added one rank to spot, search, listen, hide, move silently, open lock, disable device and appraise, and two ranks to tumble. Gains two weapon fighting. BAB advances to +2. Sneak attack is now +2d6, and gets trapsense +1.


----------



## Sado (Feb 18, 2005)

Guys, I started a new job this week and haven't had much chance to look on here in the last few days.  I saw we levelled up, I'll get to work on that and try to post this weekend.


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

Lucan updated.

Link to Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Sado (Feb 20, 2005)

Goven has been updated in the RG


----------



## silentspace (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey everybody, sorry for lack of posting lately, I've been having trouble finding the time.  How is everyone doing? Everyone wanting to go on?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm getting hosed here in RL, myself.  I'm definitely still interested, but will be posting more slowly for awhile to come, probably.


----------



## Sado (Mar 7, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'm getting hosed here in RL, myself.  I'm definitely still interested, but will be posting more slowly for awhile to come, probably.




Ditto.  I'm now on the same work schedule as my fiance, which means a drastic reduction in gaming time due to a corresponding increase in togetherness time.  I'm still loving the game though.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, we were looking for Isida to lead the effort to get the gnolls and hobgoblins into combat.  Manzanita is not so keen on the idea.  Does anyone want to NPC Zook and lead the effort, or should we wait, or should we just go after the gnolls?  Doghead should be back soon, I think.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 16, 2005)

I want to get this game started again, I hope to have time tomorrow.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2005)

I was perparing to post, but thought people might be a bit confused. So I put together a brief summary of people and places that the group has interacted with or heard of. Don't be alarmed by the length, you will not be tested on this! I generally explain who someone is when I post, but I thought it might be useful as a quick reference. A lot of the characters are actually ex-PCs (we've been going at this for a while!).  Let me know if I forgot to put someone/someplace in!

**********

*Storms of Change*

*Cast of Characters*
Manzanita Sparrow: Female gray elf wizard and lawyer, seeks vengeance on Shillen's enemies for their war crimes.
Dunathar Without Name: male dwarf, exile of the Steelhammer Clan of the Diamond Mountains. Seeks riches.
Zook “Threetongues” Ningle: male gnome cleric of Garl Glittergold. Protector of tricksters. 
Goven of Aldermark: Male human ranger, trusted guide and scout of Warden Ricsten.
Lucan of Shelor: male human monk, escaped gladiator slave from Goruka.

*Cast of Creatures*
Adromon: Human psychic warrior.
Alan Diagabon: Human fighter.
Alana: Half-elf associate of Brenin Dharnan.
Alba: Leader of forest gnomes in ruins under Linace Keep.
Alyssa Moonshadow: Elf ranger.
Anosh and Shoduk: Orcs scouts, slain in Linace Keep.
Aronai: Human druid
Aygar: Leader of a clan of trolls in the Borderlands.
Brenin Dharnan: Randal Dharnan's brother and Marcus' uncle.
Darien: Knight of Shillen, works as a caravan guard on the side. Intent on hunting hobgoblins.
Devan Torington: Human archer.
Etherial: Elven necromancer
Filbert 'Bert' Wateryfoot: Halfling cleric of Fharlanghn.
Glendrake: Owner of a merchant caravan, travelling north to Goruka.
Inyek: Hobgoblin leader of the Red Claw Clan.
Kedric Zenfan, the Venerable: King and Canon of Shillen
Kestilin: Ricsten's aide and advisor.
Lagren: Barkeep and proprietor of the Slashing Sword.
Linnord: Wealthy merchant of Carodan.
Lewellyn: Human cleric of Fharlanghn in Carodan.
Linace: Ancient cleric of Pelor, member of Redbeard's Band.
Mandar: Human associate of Brenin Dharnan
Marcus Dharnan: Randal Dharnan's son and a Knight of Shillen. Missing.
Mavdeno: Gnome merchant, travelling with Glendrake's caravan.
Mirena: Orphaned farmgirl, now a warrior. Formerly with Glendrake's caravan.
Nazdin: Ruthless general of Goruka.
Pard: Forest gnome, member of Alba's gnomes.
Polindun and Bolandun: Father and son centaurs, representatives of a centaur enclave in the Severin Forest.
Randal Dharnan: Duke of Rogan, slain in the last invasion.
Rangark: Orc war leader, allied with Goruka.
Redbeard: Leader of ancient adventuring band, whose power was legendary.
Ricsten: Warden of Carodan, acts as governor and military commander. Hunting potential allies of Goruka in the Borderlands.
Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III: Gnome bard.
Shadow: Legendary thief.
Valindon: A great war leader of the Vizelan elves. Commander of the Eagle Patrol.
Vrastak: Surviving hobgoblin leader of the Night Swarm Clan
Zanock: Orc fighter.

*Groups*
Council of Five: Five great noble houses of Shillen.
Cult of Hextor: Springing up throughout Shillen, some citizens, believing Goruka will conquer Shillen, are turning to Hextor.
Eagle Patrol: Vizelan giant eagle patrol.
High Priests of Shillen: Legislative rulers of Shillen. 
House Dharnan: Member of Council of Five, formerly held Duchy of Rogan.
House Firenze: Member of Council of Five, rules eastern Duchy of Venga.
House Hulvan: Member of Council of Five, current rulers of Rogan.
House Washel: Member of Council of Five, control much of Shillen's trade and banking.
House Zenfan: Ruling member of Council of Five, based in Mintra.
Knights of Shillen: Elite cavalry of Shillen.
Messenger Guild: Network that delivers messages around the known world. Legendary for their speed and discretion.
Silent Traders: Powerful merchant guild in Shillen.
The Night Swarm Clan: Hobgoblin clan wiped out by Darien.
The Red Claw Clan: Powerful hobgoblin clan.

*Places*
Borderlands: Wilderness area between Shillen and Goruka.
Carodan: Northernmost outpost of Rogan.
Cat's Purr: Posh inn, salon and brothel in Carodan.
Diamond Mountains: Mountain range to the west of Shillen.
Flinock: Walled town in Rogan.
Goruka: Powerful militaristic kingdom to the north of Shillen. Patron deity: Hextor.
Jangis Empire: This empire once ruled the entire known world. It is still a very powerful empire, located far to the west of Shillen.
Keldric Hall: Dwarven realm in the Diamond Mountains, allied with Shillen.
Lemala: Elven realm in Silverwood Forest.
Linace Keep: Ancient keep in the Borderlands, apparently abandoned and forgotten.
Mintra: Capitol of Shillen.
Pachen: Militaristic kingdom to the east of Shillen, allied with Goruka.
Rillathane Bridge: Bridges the Krin River in Rogan. Part of the Trade Road.
Radigan: Beautiful ancient walled town in Rogan, has never fallen in any invasion.
Rogan: Northernmost Duchy of Shillen.
Severin Forest: Forest to the north of Shillen, east of Rogan and the Borderlands.
Shillen: Peaceful kingdom, beset by invasions from Goruka and Pachen. Patron deity: Heironeous.
Silverwood Forest: Forest in the interior of Shillen.
The Slashing Sword: Large inn and tavern in Carodan.
Sycamore Falls: Gnomish realm in the foothills of the Diamond Mountains, with strong mercantile ties to Shillen.
Tand River: River to the east and south of Shillen, borders Pachen.
Trade Road: Ancient road built by Jangis Empire. Connects Mintra north through Goruka to the Jangis Empire.
Vizelan: Elven realm in the Severin Forest, allied with Shillen.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll copy that last post into my notes.  I like it.  No one else has commented on what we should do next.  I guess I'll say again that Manzanita would prefer to set out for a direct assualt on the gnolls.  This is b/c she sees setting the two forces against each other to be quite problematic.  From a metagame level, if we do beat the gnolls, we'll probably all be 4th level, which should better prepare us for those hobgoblins, who seem pretty tough.


----------



## Sado (Mar 23, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Well, we were looking for Isida to lead the effort to get the gnolls and hobgoblins into combat.  Manzanita is not so keen on the idea.  Does anyone want to NPC Zook and lead the effort, or should we wait, or should we just go after the gnolls?  Doghead should be back soon, I think.




Has Doghead been away?  That would explain why my other game has been on hold as well, since he's DMing that one.

Looking forward to getting back into it.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Well, we were looking for Isida to lead the effort to get the gnolls and hobgoblins into combat.  Manzanita is not so keen on the idea.  Does anyone want to NPC Zook and lead the effort, or should we wait, or should we just go after the gnolls?  Doghead should be back soon, I think.




Feel free to develop any plans you like. If terrain is a factor, the forest gnomes can find locations with any forest terrain you're looking for. Within reason of course.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> Has Doghead been away?  That would explain why my other game has been on hold as well, since he's DMing that one.




Yeah, bobbing around in a 30 foot boat somewhere between melbourne and sydney would probably explain my lack of posting. But I'm touched that you noticed  

And I'm back. Working on catching up.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Sweet!  Don't you think it's rude not to invite your pbp dm?   

As a general guideline in choosing a site, you can use any type of forest/hill terrain (DMG p 87, 89). Also, there are some clearings in the forest (hill or plain terrain), and a small river. You also saw a marshy area, but that was outside the forest.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2005)

Apologies, a quick Hijack ...

Sado, if you haven't already, could you drop by the "







*OOC:*


 psi/gng-Shamutanti Hills" thread. The last post is  here.

thotd.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2005)

How's the game going? I miss it! Looks (from the little I've seen) that things are progressing . . .


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Seonaid

Long time no see. Hows it going?

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

*waves*  Hi all!


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Apologies, a quick Hijack ...
> 
> Sado, if you haven't already, could you drop by the "
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Done


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

You're back just in time for a fight, Isida.  & it looks like we'll need you.  The group, as you may already know, decided to simply ambush the gnolls.  Sadly, it seems to have almost worked out in reverse!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

Very irksome.  I shall attempt to discomfit them!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> How's the game going? I miss it! Looks (from the little I've seen) that things are progressing . . .




Hey! Good to see ya


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2005)

It's water under the bridge at this point, but for my own rules edification, I want to ask about the combat.  Manzanita was trying to run directly away from the gnoll before casting her spell.  That doesn't cause an AoO does it?  Is that what the gnoll took?  Or was it simply his turn?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2005)

No, his turn was taking a double move towards you. Manzanita's movement does cause an AoO, doesn't it? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2005)

You're right, Silentspace, as I knew you would be.  I had thought you could retreat w/o provoking an AoO if you retreated directly away and thus didn't move _through _ any threatened areas.  Upon reviewing the SRD, I see that this is not so.  (did this change in 3.5?)

Manzanita could have taken a 5 foot step back and cast her spell w/o provoking an AoO, couldn't she have?  Or she could have done a _withdraw_, which is a double move, but no attack.

In retrospect, her goal was to cast her spell and avoid an AoO.  She should have simply taking a 5 foot step away and cast.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 25, 2005)

Not waiting on me are we?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

I must say I was a bit surprised by Manzanita's action.


----------



## doghead (Apr 25, 2005)

Are we waiting on something?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

nope, i'll post this evening


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 25, 2005)

I knew it would cause a bit of interparty conflict, but I felt Manzanita would feel no pity for the gnolls and offer them no mercy.  She'd like one alive to charm and send back to its kin, but the party isn't in a position to hold them captive.  I think its w/in her alignment.


----------



## doghead (Apr 25, 2005)

Lets see how it play out in the ic thread.


----------



## Sado (Apr 29, 2005)

Folks, I'll be out of town for a funeral until Tuesday.  I'll be away from the game until then.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Hope things go ok.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Manzanita, I'm not trying to be a punk, Zook just believes very strongly in the Good part of his Chaotic Good alignment.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2005)

oh yeah.  This is what alignment conflicts are all about...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I think I'm at an impass here.  While I like this game, I think Zook is rapidly becoming the odd man out here.  For purely character reasons, it is looking like Zook would leave the party over philisophical differences and the actions of the other party members.

Maybe I could play a gnoll sword-point convert?    A straight-up gnoll is effectively 3rd level (2 racial HD and +1 LA)

Or is there another way this could be resolved?  As I said, no desire to leave the game, but the convictions of the character are pulling him away from the group.


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey! Character crisis.

I've always been a great believer in letting the character have their way. Sometimes, they can make life difficult for us poor players (and our DM's). I've been in games where characters in a party have parted ways for various reasons - to take up a cause the others have no interest in, to take time to think, or to settle down in a place they have found calls to them. But in my experience, these are often some of the best moments in a game.

Anyway, the long and the short of it is, I think you should let Zook do as he feels he needs to. Lets play it out and see what happens. I'm sure we can work around any metagame wrinkles (like needing a new character in a hurry) that it causes.

thotd.


----------



## Sado (Jun 6, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> oh yeah.  This is what alignment conflicts are all about...




I agree.  This is good stuff-it adds a little more believability when everyone isn't all lovey-dovey.  I hope we find a way to keep Zook around.

I think Goven actually may have seemd a little out of character, but he's kind of feeding off Manzanita, who he is beginning to look up quite a bit.  I was actually going to tone him back if the argument continued.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2005)

I had originally intended Manzanita to be an evil PC, but changed her to LN at the last minute, after discussion w/Silentspace, as I recall.  I think she's well w/in her alignment at the moment & I intend to play it out that way.  I actually don't really know where she's going with the interogation either.  We'll see what the gnolls have to say.  The group would be SOL w/o a cleric, and she knows this.  We'll probably be able to work something out.  I just hope it doesn't bog down over bickering.  Unfortunately, there may well not be any easy way out of this empass.  Perhaps Silentspace will boot us forward at some point...


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2005)

Just want to say I'm really enjoying your interactions.


----------



## Sado (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to keep putting you guys off, but after being out of town for a week, I got back home to find my computer had died while I was away (I foolishly left it turned on while I was away and a hurricane happened to come through during that time, so I figure it was weather/lightning related), so I will be without a computer for a while longer (except for here at work where I can't really post a lot) until I get mine fixed or replaced. 

Feel free to NPC Goven until I can get back into it.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2005)

Just a note to say I"ll be out of internet range for the next week or so.  PLease NPC manzanita!


----------



## silentspace (Jul 26, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> _(OOC- ?? What do you mean by common attacks? And do you want me to change the character sheet in the RG as I take damage?  I've just been doing that on my sheet at home, but I can start doing that if you want)._




I mean your basic attack routine, like this from Isida's Zook:



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Melee Atk:* +3 (1d6/x2/B,P, morningstar)
> *Melee Atk:* +3 (1d4/x2/S, sickle)
> *Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d6/19-20/x2/P, light crossbow)




Just makes things a little easier for me


----------



## Sado (Jul 27, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I mean your basic attack routine, like this from Isida's Zook:
> 
> 
> 
> Just makes things a little easier for me




Sorry, didn't see this until now.  I'll get that when I get home tonight.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 28, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> _OOC-My attacks:
> Melee Atk: +6 (1d8/x3/S, MW Battle Axe)
> Melee Atk: +5 (1d6/x3/S, Hand Axe)
> Melee Atk: +5 (1d4/18-20,x2/S, Kukri)
> ...




If you could post that in your character sheet that would be great, maybe under the section you have called "Combat stats"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry for lack of posting.  I've been thinking a lot about this game and what to do with it.  It's supposed to be a world-in-crisis campaign, where PC actions can have a big impact on the shape of the world.  But that's kind of hard to do in pbp.  There are a bunch of nuances that probably never got through, and I don't really have the time to build a campaign website.  There are meta plots and minor plots, but I've hardly touched them.  I feel I have some experience with pbp now.  I feel pbp should really be more like a short story, tight and concise, with limited npcs and sub-plots.  Longer running games should be episodic, like a tv program.  I've been thinking of how to implement this, hence the delay.

Another option is to send you down below Linace.  It is a huge dungeon down there, with competing factions pushing their own agendas.  And things that happen down there can have a big impact on the rest of the world as well.  But a dungeon crawl like that could be problematic.  Pbp is probably better suited to smaller dungeons, like the one the party looted in their last foray into the wilderness.  

Anyway, I've been thinking about it, and haven't decided what to do yet.  Do you guys have any thoughts?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2005)

We had a similar discussion about this campaign some time ago.  My face to face experience is limited; the last time I played tabletop was 16 years ago.  But I know those games have player attrition, irregular attendence, and missed clues.  I don't see that PbP is any worse.  In fact, given that in PbP everything is written, it is possible to go back and pick up these clues.  Dedicated players can stick with a campaign even if they move to a different city.  In some ways, PbP is better.

I hope you are able to continue this game, and that the other players will stick around for the long haul as well.  Short, concise games are much easier to pull off, but also less rewarding than a longer, more intricate plot.

Personally, I no longer join single-DM games.  They are hard to keep going long enough to take PCs up multiple levels.  Individual DMs burn out.  (I know - it happened to me.)  Persistant worlds give PCs the chance to play under different DMs, and have a much better chance of reaching high levels.  DMing in persistant worlds is also easier in some ways.  I'm running, or trying to run, a long, meta-plot game in living EN world.  I've broken it up, just as you say, into episodes.  I'm on #3 now.  I try to make them short enough to keep me from burning out, but each deals with the same long term plot and has a number of reoccuring NPCs.  It takes a lot of pressure off of me to be able to drop DMing for a spell, and reassess my progress.

I know you had a negative experience with LEW, Silentspace, but there are other persistant worlds out there.  My favorite, actually, is D20 World of Greyhawk.

In short, I hope you do continue this game as it stands.  But if you choose not to, I hope you'll continue to DM in PbP, perhaps in a persistant world.  They're always looking for good DMs.  I'd join any game you DM.  Just let me know!


----------



## doghead (Sep 1, 2005)

I know where you are comming from Silentspace. I have the same questions about the game I am running. I'm still working on the answers, but I think that pbp can do as much as table top can. What I have found is that it doesn't pay to be too subtle - clues and hooks that seem obvious to me have often been missed. While I would prefer subtle to obvious, in the end I decided that noticed is much better than unnoticed.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I wasn't going to drop the game, I was just working on some campaign re-design behind the scenes.  Your feedback was very helpful though, thanks.


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Silentspace,

I like this game and hope it continues, but if I don't post for a while, its because I'm kinda in moving house limbo and don't expact to be fully back on line until the end of the month. So there is no great hurry at least as far as I am concerned.

thotd


----------



## silentspace (Sep 9, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I do want to buy some pearls from you to identify this staff, as well as other items we have found.  We also need a chance to study, rest and train before we embark on another mission.  You intelligence is correct.  More enemies will come.  More than we can fight.  We must bring forth some sort of weapon to aid the war effort.  What do you think we might find down there that would be useful?  Or do you think we could destroy the demon?"
> 
> _OOC:  At least one of us has gone up a level after that fight!_




Two fights, actually.  They were potentially very tough too, though you breezed through both pretty easily.

The gnome city is a safe haven for the time being. You can buy and sell normal non-magical stuff here. If you want to buy magical stuff, please post it here.  The gnomes will even agree to buy stuff that they can't use.  Just let me know what you're buying, selling, identifying, etc.

Everyone gains 1000 exp.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm interested in multiclassing Manzanita.  I'm thinking cloistered cleric, then probably mystic theurge.  I haven't prepped much for this IC.  It's more a meta game desire at this point, as I'm playing a couple other arcanists, & I'd prefer to branch her off.  Would this make sense to you Silentspace?  Perhaps the staff could have some effect on her, as St. Cuthbert would be a good alignment fit for her.  She does have the knowledge yen; I think cloistered cleric would be a pretty good fit.

She will buy a pearl and cast identify on the staff.  That's all she can afford to buy at this point, unless we got more cash from the gnolls and hobgoblins.  I'll have to go back and check.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 9, 2005)

That's surprising.

Cloistered Cleric is ok.  We can assume Manzanita was studying divinity at her wizardry school.  You don't need to devote yourself to a deity if you don't want to, but if you do, St Cuthbert is fine.  If you want to make a connection to the staff, the staff belonged to Linace, who was a priest of Pelor.


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry for missing this game these last days, I´ve had the mind on other things. Dunathar leveled, then (he needed only 1 xp!) and I´ll update him as soon I decide how to use this new level. More rogue, or fighter?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 10, 2005)

Please post updated characters here...

Storms of Change Rogues Gallery 5


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2005)

Actually, I'll continue to advance Manzanita as a wizard for now.  I like cloistered clerics, but don't really see her going that direction IC.  If she dies, I might replace her with a cleric.  Meanwhile, she may gravitate towards eldrich knight (or even arcane archer).

Can she get that staff identified?  Do you want me to post more on that IC?  Anyone else have cash to get more stuff identified, or want to try diplomacy to get the gnomes to give us more pearls for their own good?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 15, 2005)

In case you missed it, everyone gets 1000 experience.  Please post updated characters in the new rogues gallery.


----------



## Someone (Sep 15, 2005)

I can´t make my mind, if more rogue or adding fighter. The thing is,i can´t think on a good fighter feat. Ok, I´ll remake the sheet again with straight rogue.

BTW, silentspace, I´m afraid I lost count of the money we have.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't worry about the money, I'll help you sort through that soon.  I'd like to get everyone posted up in the new rg first though


----------



## doghead (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all

Still here, still breathing. I hope to be back online and back IC soon. End of the month if all goes well (and I still have a character   )

Cheers

thotd


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2005)

Manzanita and Someone,

What do you want to do?  Put the game on hold or move forward?  All comments welcome!


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2005)

Ah....  It's sad to see players hemorrhage from such a good game.  It makes me feel a little better that I had the same problem with the game I ran.

I'd love to keep moving.  Games don't do well on hold.  If you could think of some reason to add new players, while allowing the old ones to rejoin if they can, that would be ideal.  Re-recruiting does get old for the DM after a while, but it generally does infuse a game with some enthusiasm.

At this point, we don't even know what our next step should be.  Manzanita is opposed to exploring the demon caverns without a definite goal in mind.  It would be a pity to puncture the defenses....for what?  & then have Gorukan forces walk unhindered through the challenges we dismantled.

The party needs to help Shillen.  They need to find a powerful item to bring back.  Could the staff be such an item?  Can you give us the identify results?  If so, perhaps Dunathor and Manzanita could return to Shillen, while the others feel compelled to stay and protect the keep from raiders.  If not, Manzanita wants to quiz Alba and the rest more about other items that might fit the bill.


----------



## Someone (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, my idea for exploring the tunnels would be finding the demon and cave in all tunnels leading to it, keeping to myself everything we found in the meantime. But it´s going to be difficult to do with just two players (a rogue and a wizard). I had several ideas of how the game could go, but they are in the end like Manzanita´s sugestions: bring more players, or try to move along the game with just two players. I´d like to continue, but I understand you´d be frustrated of how it went lately.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey all

I just popped in to let you know that I have finally rejoined the ranks of the connected. I should be able to start posting again once I have caught up with the IC thread.

See you there.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

Just had a look through the ic thread. We are still on Part 4 aren't we?

Given that there are a number of options at the moment (return to town, stay and explore, perhaps scout out the hobgoblin and gnoll forces even), maybe it would make sense to have the party split up along the lines of who is here (Manzanita, Someone and myself it seems like), and who isn't. I know Sado has been logging in recently, but I haven't seen him in my game. Hopefully he is still around, he hasn't said anything about dropping out.

Returning to the town gives us a chance to re-recruit. But that tends to slow things down, and can be a wbit wearing after the nth time.

I don't know about the rest, but I'm happy to move on with just three characters. Actually, small party games do move a little faster generally. A rogue, a wizard and a monk. Its not too bad, they just need to aviod getting hurt too much.

PS: Silentspace, what did the hobgoblin leader's cloak do? Did we ever find out? Lucan had his eye on that.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2005)

If you want to go ahead with doghead, Manzanita, Someone and maybe Sado, that's cool with me.

Actually, Isida is also back, so that could make 5...



The gnolls were wearing non-magical forest camouflage cloaks, which give a +2 circumstance bonus to hide in forest terrain. 

The hobgoblin leader had some exceptional armor and weapons on her.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2005)

A forest camouflage cloak would be good. Lucan will snaffle one of those. And non-magical is good. Magic makes Lucan's nose tickle.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Silentspace,

I just wanted to ask if you are planning to keep this game going. Its a good crew. But its been a while since there has been any ic action.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

Hey silent space, this is the newest thread I could find after the crash. Will you be continuing the game where we left off?


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2006)

Just posting to say I'm here, and have a copy of Lucen with his latest level. Just in case the new backup doesn't eventuate

thotd


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2006)

wow.  are they trying to restore it?


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2006)

If they are trying to restore the threads, then I guess we should wait.

If not, here's what i have and don't have.  I know where you are.  I'm pretty sure I have the current status/damage of each character.  What I don't have is each character's sheet, stats, equipment, spells, etc.

I do, however, trust you guys to recreate your characters to the best of your memory.  

My links page is here

A link directly to the RG is here

So if we go the route of re-creating the characters, we can just post up in the RG, and when we're ready I'll start a new IC thread.

Does anyone know if there's a chance the old threads will be restored?


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2006)

There was talk about a backup from May 8. But I haven't checked the meta forum as yet, so not sure how that stands at the moment.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2006)

I got a link to a copy of the RG over at Yahoo. Don't know how long it will last so get your characters asap.

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...g+goven+scotley&d=JJ0U4kaqMrDq&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2006)

Latest word from Spoony Bard is that the threads after Dec. 29th are gone for good. Get what you can from the serch engines and move on.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2006)

OK, please update your character sheets then.  I attached a pdf of Scotley's link for you in case the page disappears before you get to it.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2006)

Links to latest threads can be found here: *Silentspace's PbP*


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2006)

OK. Lucan is in RG5. I've edited it to reflect recent spells cast and potion usage.

thotd

Er, can we get a quick reminder of what was happening IC?

thanks


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

Yes, please, I'm a little lost.


----------

